# "BADLANDS RESCUE" - Scrappy Heroine



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

It's February, Captain Ellie O'Grady is on a mission to rescue her son from his crashed airplane.

Throwing her ex-husband in the horse trough is just the beginning!



 Badland's Rescue - Amazon

 Badland's Rescue - Smashwords

Retired Army Captain Ellen O'Grady is on a mission - unfortunately she needs her ex-husband, Green Beret Daniel O'Grady, to help her. Their son Danny's plane has crashed on a remote Badland's Mesa. There's a storm coming - they have to get the survivors out before it hits.

She has Air Force Captain Evan Smith to help her - but only Grady knows the terrain well enough to get them in and out before the storm hits.

Can she keep the two headstrong men from killing each other AND save the survivors?

(This short story is about 6,000 words.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on your book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Sent 'Badlands' Rescue' to a friend to take alook at, this is what she said:

_As always your writing is really good. You have a real knack for writing short stories that have all the elements of a full-sized book. Believable and likeable characters, a good plot that engages.

Well done!_


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

4.0 out of 5 stars

Begins with a great set-up; surprise ending equally beautifully set up..., March 21, 2012

By Sharon Tillotson - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

This review is from: Badlands' Rescue (Kindle Edition)

_This book is a great short read. It has it all; a great beginning, an entertaining middle and an ending both satisfying and leaving the reader wanting to know more. Told in a snappy yet wonderfully descriptive way, we meet Ellie, a retired Army Captain, and her ex husband Grady, a once-vibrant Green Beret now dissolute drunk, along with a mysterious Air Force Captain who takes an instant dislike to Grady. But time is of the essence and they all must put away their prejudices to save a couple who have gone down in an air crash on a snowy mesa..._


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

K. A. Jordan said:


> Throwing her ex in the horse trough is just the beginning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a whole lotta action for 6000 words!

But what I really want to say is, you gotta be careful who you throw in the horse trough. Some people will give your horses diseases.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Dakota Franklin said:


> That's a whole lotta action for 6000 words!
> 
> But what I really want to say is, you gotta be careful who you throw in the horse trough. Some people will give your horses diseases.


Thanks Dakota!

I think Ellie says somewhere "pity the poor horses" before Grady gets up-ended into the icy cold water. LOL

Some guys have it coming.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I like my new cover.


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

K. A. Jordan said:


> I like my new cover.


The thing is having a horse trough handy. It's a clumsy thing to carry around on the offchance of running into your ex and being able to throw him in.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

True, but when the opportunity presents itself - who could resist?

I thought it made a great tag line...


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

K. A. Jordan said:


> I thought it made a great tag line...


Definitely. In a John Wayne-Maureen O'Hara sort of way.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Dakota Franklin said:


> Definitely. In a John Wayne-Maureen O'Hara sort of way.


I LOVED them! My characters, Ellie and Grady have that kind of relationship. Very rough-and-tough with lots of humor...that's what I love about the tag line.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_Told in a snappy yet wonderfully descriptive way, we meet Ellie, a retired Army Captain, and her ex husband Grady, a once-vibrant Green Beret now dissolute drunk, along with a mysterious Air Force Captain who takes an instant dislike to Grady. But time is of the essence and they all must put away their prejudices to save a couple who have gone down in an air crash on a snowy mesa.

_


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_Scrappy heroine, snappy writing. A good short read.
_


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's a snippet of the story:

_Smith barely spoke, he drove with a grim determination that Ellie respected. Every hour of delay could cost the survivors their lives.

"How did you meet - the old man?" Smith asked as they settled in for the night.

Ellie glanced at him, without the sunglasses covering his face, she could see just how worried he was - and how young.

"When I was in Army AIT, Grady was my unarmed combat instructor. Since I was taller and stronger than the rest of the girls, he used me as the demo."

She'd learned to fight dirty, getting her *ss whipped on a daily basis made her train harder.

"I had some Jujutsu training which helped a little bit. After training with Grady, I got my black belt."

He grunted.

"I was out with friends a few months later. Grady was there. He grabbed my *ss as I walked by." Ellie smiled. "When I recognized him, I went off. We trashed the bar - I got him down and choked him nearly to death before he tapped out." She always found it interesting that no one tried to break the fight up. But Grady's foul mouth was infamous.

"I'll be that was a sight." Smith's teeth flashed in a grin.

"It was." Ellie sighed, she was getting old and sentimental. It hurt to see Grady like this, when once he'd been so strong, so arrogant and unbreakable.

"I thought he would press charges," she said. "Instead he sent flowers. He came to my barracks and apologized in front of everyone. Then he asked me to dinner."
_


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_Blown snow snaked across the plowed ranch road. A dozen or so log cabins squatted in the shelter of a row of pines. A man led a big bay horse out of the barn to the watering trough; both outfitted for a long afternoon's work.

"Stop at the water trough," Ellie said as they reached the middle of the line of cabins. As soon as the SUV stopped, she hopped out. "Stay in the truck."

The driver, Captain Smith, grunted at her.

She was tired of arguing with Smith. She would need all her energy for the coming confrontation with her ex-husband. 
The wind off the plains was cold. She shivered in her thick sweater. She walked up to the water trough. Both man and horse regarded her with a mildly curious expression.

"I'm looking for Grady. Do you know where he is?" She hoped her ex-husband wasn't out riding fence or something. Time was against them.

The man squinted at her before he turned back to the horse. He hooked the stirrup over the saddle horn, pulling the cinch tight before he answered.

"I reckon he's in cabin six." He gave her a side-long glance. "Said he was going to stay drunk until spring."

"Well, spring came early this year." Ellie shot a glance at the SUV, swearing under her breath. _


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_Ms Jordan is a skilled storyteller who sets the story up on the first page and keeps it tight until the last page, with a few surprises along the way_.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Ellie has very little time and a furious Air Force Captain who'd like to kill her ex-husband Grady. Sometimes, the direct approach is the only way.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_Blown snow snaked across the plowed ranch road. A dozen or so log cabins squatted in the shelter of a row of pines. A man led a big bay horse out of the barn to the watering trough; both outfitted for a long afternoon's work.

"Stop at the water trough," Ellie said as they reached the middle of the line of cabins. As soon as the SUV stopped, she hopped out. "Stay in the truck."

The driver, Captain Smith, grunted at her.

She was tired of arguing with Smith. She would need all her energy for the coming confrontation with her ex-husband.

The wind off the plains was cold. She shivered in her thick sweater. She walked up to the water trough. Both man and horse regarded her with a mildly curious expression.

"I'm looking for Grady. Do you know where he is?" She hoped her ex-husband wasn't out riding fence or something. Time was against them.

The man squinted at her before he turned back to the horse. He hooked the stirrup over the saddle horn, pulling the cinch tight before he answered.

"I reckon he's in cabin six." He gave her a side-long glance. "Said he was going to stay drunk until spring."

"Well, spring came early this year." Ellie shot a glance at the SUV, swearing under her breath. She crossed to the cabin with the number six branded into the logs. As she walked up the wooden steps, her hiking boots made hollow sounds. She didn't bother to knock; she walked right inside. 
_


----------

